# Antique bits for everyday use?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a few of them hanging around the barn but I never ride in them. Most of them have the stationary shanks and I _much_ prefer the swivel shanks.

I've found a couple of bits that have the shorter shanks on them that you can buy nowadays.

They say the shanks are 5.5 inches but that is the full length of the cheek so the shanks are more like 4 inches.
AT Low Port Loose Cheek Low Port Western Bit 5in - Statelinetack.com

Same goes for this thing, the actual shank length is more like 5 inches. This is a decent quality bit for the price.
NP Sweet Iron Loose Cheek Western Curb Bit 5in - Statelinetack.com

Even this one is a good looking bit, the shanks are probably 5.5 inches, maybe less. I may have to get one just so I can measure the shanks and purchase to get the ratio on it...plus, it just looks like a very well made bit.
Weaver Stacy Westfall Double Rein Curb Bit - Statelinetack.com


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That Stacey Westfall port looks all right, but let me tell you, the Stacey Westfall Argentine snaffle is a piece of crap....


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

As far as newer bits go, I like these:

Reinsman Low Port Solid Shank C Bit - Horse.com

Amazon.com: Reinsman Loose Jaw Wide Mullen Colt Bit: Pet Supplies

My horses really seem to like the mullen. Not too many mullens out there to be found for some reason. 

I've wanted to try some of the Mylers but they are a bit pricey just to play with when I don't really need them, lol!

http://mylerbits.leahsmithies.com/w...oduct_myler_bits_MH-16-wide-ported-barrel.jpg


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. Smrobs, I've been wanting to try this one you posted as it looks very similar to the Mylers but much cheaper. 

AT Low Port Loose Cheek Low Port Western Bit 5in - Statelinetack.com


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hands down Myler bits are the best!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Hands down Myler bits are the best!


Yeah, I have one of their low port comfort snaffles. Very mild, very high quality. What I really want is one of their leverage bits, but it's hard to spend the money on it when you already have a whole bit collection. But I know the quality is excellent and they really put thought into their designs, probably more than any other bit company I have seen.


----------

